# Port Norfolk/West Norfolk Bridge Report/Ptown City Park Bridge 7/8



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

So I'm about a week away from going to Appomattox River Company to pick up a new fishing kayak(waiting on a pay check) so until next weekend i'm still shore bound. In light of that I went over to the bridge near portsmouth city park. I guess they call it a tressle or whatever. Anyhow the grass there deceivingly looks like a good spot for pups. Threw out different lures and popped the cork with no success. I also went over to the the shore near the WNB and Culpeppers and threw out some squid and shrimp on various rigs and threw a mirrolure and also a jig into the grassy areas for chits and giggles. I managed nothing at that spot as usual. The only reason I ever go there is from reading a few reports on here a couple of years ago and some random people along that area that say that puppy drum are pulled up there from time to time. I believe them, however, I've never had any luck with the pups around that area...Anyhow anyone want to show me some pup holes this weekend in or around ptown??? I'm down to pay for gas, bait blah blah, LET ME KNOW CUZ I HAVEN'T CAUGHT ONE SLOT PUP THIS ENTIRE SUMMER SINCE I GOT HOME FROM COLLEGE!!! haha seriously though it's getting frustrating and until I get that Kayak, I feel like the drought is only going to continue from piers and random shore bound places I fish like Lesner ect. Anyhow, until then I suppose i'll keep catching and releasing undersized flounder until my arms fall off.

TF :beer:


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

you should try the other side near the concrete plant on the corner i work for them and there are a lot of pups around the bridge pilings,just dont sneak through the gate there is a guard at night and weekends,also try other side of the bridge in that neighborhood near the old chemical plant at the end of the street,also there is a small boat ramp to fish at.once you get a yak go out to the slag pile to the out side of the chemical plant and pick up some nice pups,good luck.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

what should i throw out at the pilings? like a gulp type set up or cut bait


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

As justfish said the neighborhood area near BASF looks very fishy for puppy drum. I bet with a kayak you will do very well back there. Plus it's just a few yards from the open waters of the Elizabeth River. Should be a good place for puppies, striper and trout. I was down there a couple weeks ago just watching a couple guys catch croaker.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Talk to baitslingn....


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

hit me up brotha


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

JustFishIt said:


> near the old chemical plant at the end of the street,also there is a small boat ramp to fish at.once you get a yak go out to the slag pile to the out side of the chemical plant and pick up some nice pups,good luck.


i went to launch there a couple of weeks ago and the "ramp" was fenced off.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that mud 'ramp' was closed off due to the 'attempt' to demo the BASF plant. Being that 'attempt' was unsucessfull that area may be closed off for a while. 

Once you get that yak Tony you can just launch from the Port Norfolk area off the street by Culpeppers and fish that entire area.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

yeah , im sure it was from the attempted demo .. but anyhow its not a bad paddle from bayview across to the slag pile :beer:


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

best bait to use has always been fresh chunk of blue crab,you can ether use a fish finding rig or a bottom rig.try around the grass beds on incoming tide to.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

yep.....try peeler crab.

I know first hand of a 22 inch pup taken on said bait just a couple days ago. In a grassy area. As well as a double header of keeper size pups taken just yesterday. Can't disclose the exact location...but it was sorta in my old neighborhood's back yard....literally. 

There are a few areas in P-town that's holding pups. Have peeler on hand and you're bound to eventually hook up with one.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks guys i'm probably going to post up at the bridge tomorrow. will report


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*City Park Portsmouth*

I fished the train trestle alot as a kid and would wear out the drum with cut spot.Caught a lot of trout also.I got a lot of looks and shouts while riding my bike with a stringer of fish hanging, fishing rods and tackle box, all with someone on the handlebars.WOW haven't thought of that in years.Can you still fish there,I think I'm going but I'll leave the bike and take the truck.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

thats awesome, yeah you can still fish there, ive only been once but im down to try it again if you want to meet up sometime


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've seen plenty of people fishing or crabbing at City Park lately. I've heard rumors of fish being caught there but have not witnessed it. Last year I tossed a few lures there in the winter but didn't get any hits.


----------



## Boo2654 (Aug 14, 2005)

I crab alot at city park and I always see big fish chasing the bait fish. With that said, I have never caught a keeper pup there. I know for sure that there are pups and specks near the slag pile.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

what part of the park do u see them chasing, around the grass beds?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

One thing I'll add is......I would recommend doing underhand casts. Unless yall want to join the gazillions who have learned the hard way that the power lines won't move out your way.  
Seems at least one person actually hit their intended target...and wrapped that pair of sneakers around the power line on the first cast.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

haha i noticed that, there is so much random fishing crap up there


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Where ist he slag pile actually ? is it right off BASF??


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

the slag pile is to the right of basf.very good fishing.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

JustFishIt said:


> the slag pile is to the right of basf.very good fishing.


not always


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

The slag pile is a hot spot at the right times. What worker for some of us is lead heads with the gulp power bait.That will get you one or two at the right time.


----------

